# [How to] Reset a lost password and/or recover forgotten username



## Makai Guy

*Initial 'sanity check':* This page deals only with the username and password required to log in to the free TUGBBS forums.  This page does NOT deal with the password and username used for your TUG Member account (access to Reviews, Ratings, etc.) if you have paid to join TUG.

The bbs software is so protective of your password that it won't even reveal it to the system administrators, so it is not possible for us to send you a reminder of your bbs password.

*Quick Hint:* *If you have a paid TUG Membership*, and if you previously have set your Member Login password and your BBS password to the same value, you can find their common current password by retrieving your Member Login information from the Member Login system.  Click *here*.​​You can, however, request TUGBBS to send an email which will:

address you by* your account's username*, and
allow you to *choose a new password*.
This can only be sent to the *email address currently entered in your bbs profile*.  (If you can no longer retrieve email from the email address in your bbs profile, see *this post*.)

To initiate a password reset, click the "Log in" link near the upper right corner of the screen.


On the login dialog, click the 'Forgot your password?' link on the log in screen and enter your *email address of record on the BBS*.


The bbs will send an email that addresses you by *your chosen bbs username*, plus a link to click to *reset your password* to a value of your choosing.  *This can only be sent to your email address of record*.

*Nothing changes until you go to the link in the email and submit your revised password.* This second step prevents people that know your email address from maliciously changing your bbs password without your knowledge, since this email will only go to you, not to them.
The email mentioned above will be sent immediately, but the net being what it is, delivery may not be instantaneous. Also, your system may classify this message as spam, so don't forget to check where your system places spam if you don't see it in your inbox.  If you don't receive your email within an hour, please see the troubleshooting information in this thread:* [How To] Deal with problems receiving email from the bbs

The procedure above updates only your BBS password.*  If you are a TUG Member, it does NOT update your Member Login password.  If you know your TUG Member Username and TUG Member password, you may change your TUG Member password by going *here*, logging in if necessary, then clicking the "update password" link in your TUG Member Dashboard page.

*If you are a TUG member, TUG strongly recommends that you set both your Member Login password and your BBS password to the same value so that one set of login data will work for you everywhere on TUG.*

*Other BBS Help Topics*​


----------

